# Software > Ασφάλεια >  Links περι ασφαλειας για WinXX OS

## LeChuck

Για να κανω και ποδαρικο , οριστε μερικα χρησιμα links περι ασφαλειας (κυριως για Windows μιας και απο αυτα μονο εχω εμπειρια)

neworder.box.sk
http://www.securityfocus.com
http://www.ntsecurity.com
http://www.insecure.org 

Υπαρχουν πολλάαααααα ακομα links , αλλα αυτα ειναι τα ποιο ενδιαφεροντα κατα τη γνωμη μου... 

Οσοι μαχητες των *ackers θελετε βαλτε εδω τα δικα σας link να εχουμε ενα μπουσουλα...

----------


## Mick Flemm

Επίσης http://www.packetstormsecurity.com (αν θυμάμαι καλά)

υπάρχουν αρκετές, η security focus πάντως είναι κορυφή...

----------


## LeChuck

http://www.cert.org/advisories/

Πολυ καλο για τελευταια vulnerabilites. Ενημερωνεται ταχιστα

----------

